# Caffelatte - caffellatte



## Macsimo1975

Come tradurreste in inglese "caffelatte"? Sembra che loro usino la parola italiana, oppure il francese "Café latte" staccato e con una sola F...
Oppure la forma inglese è "Milk and Coffee". Qual è la forma più corretta?
Grazie 1000


----------



## aubretia

Starbucks usa "caffè latte"....


----------



## Necsus

L'Oxford Paravia suggerisce 'white, milky coffee'; l'Hazon invece 'milk and coffee, white coffee'.
Io comunque in italiano suggerirei la grafia con due elle, anche se quella scempia è ammessa dai vocabolari...


----------



## nikis

Io uso *milky coffee*


----------



## Farewell

Anche a me in uk è capitato più volte di vedere scritto _caffelatte._​


----------



## Stiannu

In USA è possibile che usino semplicemente _latte_, probabilmente un'abbreviazione del _caffè latte_ di starbucksiana (per loro!) memoria. Ma ovviamente non intendono solo il milk...
Perlomeno, questo è quello che emerge dalle puntate di Friends in originale.


----------



## housecameron

Necsus said:


> Io comunque in italiano suggerirei la grafia con due elle, anche se quella scempia è ammessa dai vocabolari...


 
Ri-ciao Necsus, scusa ma non vedo niente di sbagliato in _caffelatte._
Anzi, personalmente non ho mai usato _caffellatte_.


----------



## Heracleum

Confermo:





Stiannu said:


> In USA è possibile che usino semplicemente _latte_, probabilmente un'abbreviazione del _caffè latte_ di starbucksiana (per loro!) memoria. Ma ovviamente non intendono solo il milk...


Un amico, di nazionalità imprecisabile  (sempre vissuto tra GB e USA) mi aveva citato questo "_'latte_" per dire caffè-latte, tra le varie stranezze di parole italiane adottate e un po' strapazzate 
Ovviamente nel linguaggio parlato.. poi non so quanto sia comune scritto così nei menu dei cafè.


----------



## Necsus

housecameron said:


> Ri-ciao Necsus, scusa ma non vedo niente di sbagliato in _caffelatte._
> Anzi, personalmente non ho mai usato _caffellatte_.


Ari-ciao, hc! Io non ho detto che caffe*l*atte con una sola elle sia sbagliato, non potrei, dal momento che i vocabolari lo riportano.  Sicuramente, però, rappresenta un'eccezione alla regola del raddoppiamento sintattico, in base alla quale si rafforza la prima consonante della parola che ne segue un'altra tronca, anche a livello grafico quando la parola proviene da univerbazione, come sarebbe nel caso di _caffe*ll*atte_.


----------



## V52

Necsus said:


> Ari-ciao, hc! Io non ho detto che caffe*l*atte con una sola elle sia sbagliato, non potrei, dal momento che i vocabolari lo riportano.  Sicuramente, però, rappresenta un'eccezione alla regola del raddoppiamento sintattico, in base alla quale si rafforza la prima consonante della parola che ne segue un'altra tronca, anche a livello grafico quando la parola proviene da univerbazione, come sarebbe nel caso di _caffe*ll*atte_.


Necsus is right about  the raddoppiamento sintattico the right form in Italian is "Caffellatte" 
V


----------



## housecameron

Vittorio52 said:


> Necsus is right about the raddoppiamento sintattico the right form in Italian is "Caffellatte"
> V


 
Sorry, both are correct


----------



## V52

housecameron said:


> Sorry, both are correct


 
I was referring to the pronounce which correctly is with a double L 
"Caffellatte"  Then of course you can write it as in Zingarelli "Caffè e latte" , but anyway, can you give us  your sources?  It is an interesting question, because the "raddoppiamento fonostinattico" it fading away from Italian and i find it so elegant.
V


----------



## housecameron

Caffellatte - caffelatte - caffè e latte (from De Mauro)

Personalmente se scrivo caffelatte pronuncio caffelatte.

In ogni caso, a proposito del raddoppiamento sintattico ecco cosa scrive il Centro Studi Italiani (locuta.com)
_Il raddoppiamento sintattico si verifica normalmente nella pronuncia standard dei parlanti provenienti dall'Italia centrale e meridionale. Tipicamente le inflessioni settentrionali tendono a ignorare le consonanti doppie in genere  e pertanto il raddoppiamento sintattico è meno evidente. _


----------



## Crisidelm

Vero, nei dialetti veneti le doppie quasi non esistono (specie proprio delle "l"). A dirla tutta spesso le "l" sono mute anche da sole (quando non a inizio parola):"cafè'ate", sebbene non lo senta dire, non mi stupirebbe, mentre non si può proprio dire "'ate".


----------



## Necsus

housecameron said:


> In ogni caso, a proposito del raddoppiamento sintattico ecco cosa scrive il Centro Studi Italiani (locuta.com)
> _Il raddoppiamento sintattico si verifica normalmente nella pronuncia standard dei parlanti provenienti dall'Italia centrale e meridionale. Tipicamente le inflessioni settentrionali tendono a ignorare le consonanti doppie in genere  e pertanto il raddoppiamento sintattico è meno evidente. _


E' una questione già affrontata in SI, dove c'è una discussione sull'argomento.
Quanto viene detto nello stralcio che citi in realtà va interpretato. Il raddoppiamento è un fenomeno di assimilazione (regressiva) verificatasi nel passaggio dal latino all'italiano, non certo un fenomeno regionale, che riguarda la pronuncia, come anche spesso la grafia, dell'italiano standard (punto). E nell'Italia centro meridionale viene maggiormente rispettato in confronto a quella settentrionale, dove questo risulta più difficile per la tendenza a pronunciare scempie le consonanti intervocaliche...


----------



## giovannino

Sono curioso: il raddoppiamento sintattico è "meno evidente" o è del tutto assente nell'Italia settentrionale? Nessuno pronuncia _è vero _[evvéro] al Nord?


----------



## housecameron

A mente fresca...  leggerò meglio il thread in SI, Necsus.
Ammetto che questa storia del raddoppiamento mi è molto poco familiare ...nordica sono!! 
Giovannino: per me esiste solo _è vero  _


----------



## Necsus

housecameron said:


> A mente fresca...  leggerò meglio il thread in SI, Necsus.


L'ideale sarebbe farlo dopo un buon caffe*ll*atte..! 
Ti ripropongo questo finale della pubblicità di un'automobile sentita in televisione, che qualche (tanto) tempo fa riportai a Saoul, il quale non era consapevole del fenomeno del raddoppiamento, essendo anch'egli nordresidente:
_"...o rate da 300.000 lire (non so la cifra esatta, ma era in lire)", però essendo detta senza raddoppiamento sembrava che proponesse, in alternativa al pagamento contestuale, dei pesci salatissimi (e non perché di mare)!_


----------



## Veledan

Macsimo1975 said:


> Come tradurreste in inglese "caffelatte"? Sembra che loro usino la parola italiana, oppure il francese "Café latte" staccato e con una sola F...
> Oppure la forma inglese è "Milk and Coffee". Qual è la forma più corretta?
> Grazie 1000


 
Riguardo la domanda originale, vedo che avete gia trovato la risoluzione, ma ho notato che non c'è ancora una confermazione da un madrelingua.

Il termine di uso commune qui nel UK (e credo sia lo stesso negli US) e _latte (plur. lattes),_ es. _I'll have a latte -- no, make that two lattes -- and a cappuccino please._

Sui menu, si vede "Caffe latte" scritto come l'italiano ma con due parole, oppure "Caffelatte" o semplicemente "Latte".

Vel

EDIT: Credo che non ci sia un termine inglese perche non bevevamo caffe fatto solo con lette prima che sono venuti i bar da caffe italiani


----------



## V52

Necsus said:


> L'ideale sarebbe farlo dopo un buon caffe*ll*atte..!
> Ti ripropongo questo finale della pubblicità di un'automobile sentita in televisione, che qualche (tanto) tempo fa riportai a Saoul, il quale non era consapevole del fenomeno del raddoppiamento, essendo anch'egli nordresidente:
> _"...o rate da 300.000 lire (non so la cifra esatta, ma era in lire)", però essendo detta senza raddoppiamento sembrava che proponesse, in alternativa al pagamento contestuale, dei pesci salatissimi (e non perché di mare)!_


 
L'ideale sarebbe davanti a un caffe*ll*atte con lo *zz*ucchero e *mm*agari mentre si poltrisce a *ll*etto, saremmo a *cc*avallo!  
Anche a *Rr*oma in molti casi si tende ad elidere il raddoppiamento fonosintattico, sbagliando. Insisto  che è una caratteristica bellissima della nostra lingua!

Also in Rome they try to  elide the raddoppiamento, which IMHO is a splendid  peculiarity of our language!
V


----------



## anghiarese

Before Starbucks, in AE coffee and warmed milk were almost invariably called "café au lait" as in the French.   I haven't heard that in a while though honestly.


----------



## monachina

Macsimo1975 said:


> Come tradurreste in inglese "caffelatte"? Sembra che loro usino la parola italiana, oppure il francese "Café latte" staccato e con una sola F...
> Oppure la forma inglese è "Milk and Coffee". Qual è la forma più corretta?
> Grazie 1000



Un americano dirrebbe soltanto "latte", pronunciato "lah - tei".  Grazie a Starbucks, ora ne bevono millioni al giorno.


----------



## Necsus

Comunque, riflettendo, in effetti stiamo parlando di due cose totalmente diverse, perché il lungo caffè americano con aggiunta di latte non ha nulla a che vedere con il caffellatte italiano, cioè latte con aggiunta di caffè espresso, anzi, è esattamente l'opposto..! Quindi non ha molto senso fare paragoni tra i termini che li definiscono, anzi, forse è più giusto che contribuiscano a distinguerli.


----------



## Stiannu

Qui si apre una voragine 
Direi però che il caffel(l)atte è più una bevanda da casa, quindi molto spesso si usa il caffè della moka e non l'espresso. Quindi, un _latte_ (eng.) o un _café au lait_ (fr.) ci si possono avvicinare.
Il vero problema è come tradurre _cappuccino_. In alcuni bar all'estero (penso alla Francia) il nome italiano comincia a essere utilizzato, ma sembra restare un puro sinonimo di caffelatte. A quel punto diventa difficile spiegare a un non italiano la differenza...


----------



## Necsus

Stiannu said:


> Qui si apre una voragine
> Direi però che il caffel(l)atte è più una bevanda da casa, quindi molto spesso si usa il caffè della moka e non l'espresso.


Mah, non credo, a me capita spessissimo di sentire ordinare un caffellate al bar, come via di mezzo tra il latte macchiato e il cappuccino chiaro. Qui un bell'omaggio al cappuccino da te citato, proposto come parente blasonato del caffellatte...


----------



## Stiannu

Non volevo essere fondamentalista come l'articolo che hai linkato 
Comunque probabilmente dipende dalla zona. Qui in Piemonte è già molto raro ordinare al bar un latte macchiato, e un caffelatte al bar proprio non l'ho mai visto...


----------



## Necsus

Allora ti divertiresti passando qualche tempo in un bar di Roma a sentire alternare nelle ordinazioni cose come:
caffé, caffè ristretto o corto, caffè lungo, caffè schiumato, caffé macchiato caldo, caffé macchiato freddo, marocchino, caffé decaffeinato, caffé freddo, caffè freddo macchiato, cappuccino, cappuccino chiaro, cappuccino scuro, cappuccino senza schiuma, cappuccino con il latte freddo, cappuccino freddo, caffellatte, caffellatte freddo, caffellatte con il latte freddo, latte macchiato, latte macchiato senza schiuma, e così via, senza contare le varie combinazioni possibili..!


----------



## Stiannu

Ehi, il marocchino è nostro! Ce l'avete copiato...  E hai dimenticato l'orzo in tazza piccola e grande, il cappuccino d'orzo, il caffè americano... e al sud il "caffè del nonno" alias crema di caffè.
Ci sono moltissime combinazioni anche qui, però effettivamente mancano (o scarseggiano) quelle a prevalenza di latte... chissà perché. 
_(che dici, ci chiudono il thread per chat eccessiva?)_


----------



## Necsus

Ma no, perché? sempre di _caffellatte_ si parla. Da Wikipedia:

In Italian _latte_ (IPA: [ˈlat̪t̪e], anglicised as IPA: /ˈlɑːteɪ/) is simply the word for milk. What in English-speaking countries is now called a _latte_ would be referred to in Italy as "_caffè e latte_" (in colloquial Italian "_caffellatte_" - with one or two "l"[1]), literally "coffee and milk", similar to the French "_café au lait_" and the Spanish "café con leche" .


----------



## Salegrosso

Poi a Trieste, patria di Illy, Hausbrandt e Cremcafe', 
la nomenclatura e' ancora diversa, con _neri, capi _e_ capi in bi', _
li' "caffelatte" significa cappuccino, 
l'espresso si chiama "nero" 
e (riporto dalla rete)
capo = cappuccino = macchiato caldo
capo in bi = macchiato caldo in bicchiere
goccia = gocciato = caffè con una goccina di schiuma.

(Triestini correggetemi, in quattro anni a Trieste ho sempre bevuto solo neri amari, il mio unico amore  ).


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

Per chè non "cafffé latte"?  No kidding, I saw a coffee shop in Rome with a neon sign that read "Cafffé"!


----------



## Salegrosso

Oluc (Yvon) said:


> Per chè non "cafffé latte"? No kidding, I saw a coffee shop in Rome with a neon sign that read "Cafffé"!


 
Probably to draw the attention of the people walking near the bar... 
No word in Italian contains a letter repeated three times contiguously. 
The maximum is two.


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

Hai assolutamente ragione, veronese o londinese salegrosso.  Quando facevi le spese al GS, io dicevo "Vado al Grosso Sporco"!  LOL!!!


----------



## Necsus

_Cafffè_ with three 'f' is a bright idea to advertise a brand of coffee...


----------

